# Sweetening question



## VineSwinger (Feb 16, 2012)

When my SP is ready to be sweeetened, can I use an artificial sweetener such as Splenda to sweeten? I have a few friends with blood sugar isssues who enjoy wine but the sugar used in back sweetening may pose a problem. Bottle dry? or try to use it when bottling. I do know some soft drink bottlers use Splenda in their recipes.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 16, 2012)

I would split your batch up. Bottle some dry and back sweeten the rest.


----------



## VineSwinger (Jun 20, 2012)

I did some experimenting with Splenda and SP last night. I mixed 1/2 gallon SP (SG .998) and about 2/3 cup of Splenda together and although very tart, it was very delicious and without a huge spike in blood sugar for the testers. I think I will bottle half the batch dry and back sweeten the other half with sugar.


----------



## btom2004 (Jun 21, 2012)

Or you can make a simple sugar syrup, using one of the above sweeteners; at time of serving and just add it to the individual glass of wine. This way you don't ruin wine that only you would be drinking with it.


----------

